# Weiche (runde?) ecken von Pfaden (Adobe Illustrator)



## countryqt30 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Ich versuche mich gerade daran, einen simplen aber (in eine bestimmte Richtung) geneigten Würfel zu Zeichnen.
Mir stellt sich das Problem, dass die Ecken meiner Pfade zu spitz sind.


----------



## Another (20. Mai 2013)

Im Reiter Kontur kannst du einstellen, ob die Kanten hingegen abgerundet oder abgeflacht dargestellt werden sollen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
einen Würfel könntest du auch per Effekt > 3d > extrudieren… erzeugen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## countryqt30 (20. Mai 2013)

Hey, daran habe ich sogar auch schon gedacht. Ich hatte dann aber Probleme damit, den Konturen eine eigene Farbe zu geben. Hast du da eine Idee, wie das geht?

Another: jupp, das hoert sich gut an, danke!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Mai 2013)

Hi,
dazu must du den Würfel umwandeln Objekt > Aussehen und dann nochmal Objekt > umwandeln.
Damit verlierst du aber die Möglichkeit den Würfel in seinem 3D aussehen über den Effekt zu verändern.

Nach dem umwandeln stehen dir alle normalen Vektorfunktionen zur Verfügung.
Um dein Problem mit den Spitzen Ecken zu lösen kannst die Kontur im Reiter „Kontur“ innen ausrichten.

Viele Grüße


----------

